# Any rumors on new features/date for LR Classic 9.3?



## joptimus (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been quiet for a while...obviously also due to Corona virus.
Still, are there rumors about when and what is coming from Adobe? I have the feeling, they are always tight lipped before releases, but maybe I'm just not looking in the correct places.

Happy Easter
John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2020)

The last update was mid Feb. I'd expect some new cameras sooner than later, but new features might take a bit longer as they're all locked down too.


----------



## joptimus (Apr 13, 2020)

Alright, thanks!
I'm certainly hope they do follow up on some of the more popular requests like improved noise reduction


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2020)

They did improve the noise reduction quite considerably a few years ago, putting it on a par with many specialist tools, so if you're still seeing issues, you might need to provide them with some examples.


----------



## joptimus (Apr 13, 2020)

Hm, I think they still have some ways to go to reach the level of DXO Elite or Topaz Denoise AI. At least that is my experience after comparing all three solutions. I'm pretty sure Adobe is aware of this increased competition. While their results is very good, the workflow is cumbersome, so I'd appreciate a direct solution from Adobe.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2020)

A specialist tool will always be able to do a better job than a jack-of-all-trades. That's what comes of spending all the engineering time on one tool instead of many. But if you have good examples of where they do a better job, put them in a feature request for Adobe and if lots of other people feel the same and vote on the request, then they may focus on improving noise reduction further. Here’s instructions on how to request it: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 16, 2020)

Just letting you guys know. For some reason I've got all the new Adobe app updates earlier than they're released? Lightroom 9.3, Photoshop and Lightroom CC. 
All new dark blue rounded icons with light blue text.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

Press releases will be out in just over 2 hours time. We can't say anything until then, but they start pushing them out earlier.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 16, 2020)

Do you want me to post the pictures on here or does it go against your rules?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm not sure how we stand legally on that one, so do you mind holding off until the press embargo at 2pm UK time please.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay. No problems.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

And we're live

What’s New in Lightroom Classic 9.3 (June 2020)?
What’s New in Lightroom (Cloud service) June 2020 release?


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 16, 2020)

Don't expect much from the updates. Typical Adobe.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

What on earth were you expecting? It's only been 4 months since their last notable update.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 16, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What on earth were you expecting? It's only been 4 months since their last notable update.


Truly frustrated with the lack of snyc support for collection sets would be top of my list. Significant UI changes to the library module also would be nice. 

I wasn't expecting anything


----------



## Deeps (Jun 16, 2020)

Ok, since updating to 9.3 I've now run into a problem when backing up the catalogue.

Opon closing LR I receive the usual option of asking whether or not I want to backup the catalogue. However, when I choose the destination (which wasn't automatically carried over with the update) I am receiving the text (in red) that my chosen backup location (an EHD) isn't available and that the backup will be located on the Macintosh hard drive. Playing around with this and choosing different locations (internal and external), even creating new folders, doesn't make a difference, the backup isn't allowing me to choose the backup location and automatically reverts to my MacBook Pro's hard drive. Is it possible for me to inform Adobe of this obvious bug?


----------



## Zenon (Jun 16, 2020)

The new Adaptive ISO Presets finally don't need a text editor. I have been waiting for this. I use a plug-in which is good but I want better control over Texture. A big one for me.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 16, 2020)

I have noticed Camera Settings in the new Default Presets. When I apply it I get Canon Standard V2 for my Canon R. To date the R is the only CR3 body that offers Camera colour profiles. I don't have another CR3 body to compare. If for instance you use a Canon RP file do you get a Canon profile?


----------



## Zenon (Jun 16, 2020)

I guess I should have thought of this first before the last post. I downloaded an RP RAW file and imported it. There was no change after selecting Camera Settings.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 16, 2020)

Zenon said:


> The new Adaptive ISO Presets finally don't need a text editor. I have been waiting for this. I use a plug-in which is good but I want better control over Texture. A big one for me.



All I have to say is excellent. Far more control than Jeffrey Friedl's Bulk Editor.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

Deeps said:


> Is it possible for me to inform Adobe of this obvious bug?


Odd! Here's instructions on how to report it to Adobe: How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2020)

Jonathan Clulow said:


> Truly frustrated with the lack of snyc support for collection sets would be top of my list. Significant UI changes to the library module also would be nice.


Ah yes, I was having a similar conversation last week with a product manager. We're still fighting that battle.

What would you like to see change in Library? Have you put in a feature request?


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 16, 2020)

The local Hue adjustment is going to come in handy.  I've had a couple of images with face and body skin that had two different lights on them due to conditions I couldn't control.  This might allow me to even out the skin tones.  Looking forward to playing with that later today.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 16, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ah yes, I was having a similar conversation last week with a product manager. We're still fighting that battle.
> 
> What would you like to see change in Library? Have you put in a feature request?


That sounds like its a loosing battle then? 

UI I would just like a completely clean look to the grid much like they've done in Lightroom CC so you can do away with all but a thin stroke or no stroke between images. Not nearly enough customisation options.

Plus I think the entire look is pretty dated, I'd like just a simple option to have a fully almost white interface if desired. They did it with Photoshop and when you go from one to the other its a huge contrast adjustment on your eyes.


----------



## joptimus (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been quiet for a while...obviously also due to Corona virus.
Still, are there rumors about when and what is coming from Adobe? I have the feeling, they are always tight lipped before releases, but maybe I'm just not looking in the correct places.

Happy Easter
John


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 16, 2020)

Personally, I would rather have the added functionality and performance tweaks. Never really been driven by the look of software or at least functionality always comes first, but each to their own.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 17, 2020)

I got a new iMac last fall. LR flies. No issues with brushes. Not sure about what you mean about functionality but I’m curios. Might be something I’d like to see as well.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 17, 2020)

I wonder how many new users will confuse LrC for Lightroom Cloud


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 17, 2020)

Could they be any more confused though?


----------



## Gnits (Jun 17, 2020)

I did not spot that.... initially I thought.... great.. clarity between 'Classic' and other Lr apps.... how so disappointing... almost distressing.... 

Surely these branding changes go through some validation process....  Anyway, I have given up losing sleep over these 'own goals' and a pity that this may become the focus and garner more discussion rather than all the enhancements introduced.... so be it.


----------



## tspear (Jun 17, 2020)

I have come to the conclusion that these own goals are to make sure the marketing department stays employed. They constantly need to explain themselves so there is always some justification for their existence.

Tim

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Jun 17, 2020)

MarkNicholas said:


> I wonder how many new users will confuse LrC for Lightroom Cloud



This is what forums are for. If Canon does not knock the R5 out of the ball park I'm considering switching to Sony. I have never looked at a Sony camera before. The last few days I have been on Sony and other sites to see what they offer. They could have named those cameras a hundred different ways and it would have been just has confusing to me. At first glance it was like a foreign language. I did some research, asked a few questions on a site and it all started to make sense.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 18, 2020)

Jonathan Clulow said:


> That sounds like its a loosing battle then?



I wouldn't still be fighting if I thought we'd lost. The fact that they've fixed a lot of sync bugs and made sync more visible suggests they might be softening slightly. Greater sync integration would be a multi-year effort though, they're very different beasts.

And the fact that they've started updating the UI on bits like the Tone Curve and Color panel, and they've completely overhauled ACR, suggests you might get a cloudy-like updated UI yet. They'd have to tread carefully though, especially after the import dialog debacle a few years ago, as the Classic audience is very settled in its ways.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 18, 2020)

I really like the Cloudy interface I must admit. I do not even mind using the plugins via Ps. Its the price of the cloud space that is the issue for me. One thing though, the new ACR interface is nice and it works well with Ps. I just wonder for how much longer we will need Lr as is. Seems to me it could be stripped down to just being a database, handing all editing off to Ps. If there were a way to get Ps alone and at a reasonable price there is perhaps an argument that says go Bridge and Ps but personally I like the way the Lr catalogue works.


----------

